# Next Wed 9 Jan



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Who is up for some fried cheese grits and a couple of beers at Tippy's? Been awhile.

Mike


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Depends,are you gonna be there?


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Not if you are coming. You always have a slight stench of squid, elderberries and defeat....


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Gettin slow with your witty retorts Dan!


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

Mike, if i can get rid of this sickness Tobbe and i have had for almost a week i'll be there! Get me a total on the 3 Buffett tickets so i can square up with ya.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

I hear ya, we have been dealing with the same sickness over here. I will shoot you a msg this morning with the cost.


----------



## Hired Hand (Nov 25, 2008)

See yall there


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

yeah, it's been a while.....


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Retort! Why the name callin Mike? (Sh*thead) Is this gonna happen tomorrow or should it be postponed so the bulk of the Pensacola Flu Forum can heal up without infecting the innocent,namely me. I mean really,what yall gonna do beside hack and compare prescribed medication that aint doin sh*t! Sorry to sound negative and all.maybe its the cabin fever I got and if that squirrel looks at me the wrong way one more time I'm gonna strangle his sorry ass!


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Good to see ya alive my friend--I will head up for a beer around 6.


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

I was gonna pass but now i have a mission! Sit next to Dan! Cough cough!


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

grouper22 said:


> Not if you are coming. You always have a slight stench of squid, elderberries and defeat....


Funny as chit. Sorry for the laugh at your expense Dan but dang, that was a good one.


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Yall stay your sick asses at the house and away from me or so help me I'll spray ya in the eyes with lysol!!!!! Glad ya got a chuckle Mark(mother ......) Hey.pm me your #,my phone died and lost everything.


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

What? ,,,,,,,,,,,,you don't want my number?


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

LITECATCH said:


> What? ,,,,,,,,,,,,you don't want my number?


Yours was easy to get. I just googled Pensacola Byrd Flu Charters and Bam,your mug popped up with a big ole quarantine label over it with google earth maps of the house,marina and strangely enough,the shaker on Pns Bch. Go figure.


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

Thats a good one Dan!


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

Wanted to drop by tonight but i think it would be best for me to stay home. Going to work in the morning,,,,,,i hope!


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Hope you get to feeling better Scott. Wasn't the same tonight without your bitchin! Just kidding,about the bitchin part. :thumbup:


----------

